# Bolt sizes



## ujoint56 (Apr 8, 2020)

Is there any way to find out the different bolt sizes on my Toro 826 OXE


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ujoint56 said:


> Is there any way to find out the different bolt sizes on my Toro 826 OXE


The shop manual usually has the important bolt sizes. Or you can take some off and have them sized at the local hardware store or use a caliper.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

a lot of 1/4x20 and 5/16x 18 threaded bolts of varoius lengths that can be found in any hardware or tractor supply in bulk pounds


----------

